# Saddleseat Equitation Classes



## jesssica333 (Nov 13, 2013)

What saddleseat equtation classes offer a pattern with in that class?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Check out your other thread. I posted some places to search out this. And much will depend on how the shows do too. Some equitation classes won't have a pattern to ride to, so you need to see what exactly is offered at each show.

I linked to several Saddleseat Equitation sites, Good Hands is one of them.


----------

